# Beyer-Hardwick vs. TuRBo



## leeo (Jul 27, 2016)

I here wish to advocate a TuRBo-like approach, and compare it with the Beyer-Hardwick (BH) method. It seems interest in TuRBo has fallen off in favor of Beyer-Hardwick (BH) methods. Both methods solve two elements at a time, usually memorized as a letter pair. However, in BH, about six to eight optimal edge and corner patterns are mastered, and formed on the fly to match a letter pair. In TuRBo, a core set of about twenty algorithms is acquired, and brought to match any letter pair with setup moves.

Many approaches to acquiring BH involve studying every possible letter pair. There are 1009 corner letter pairs and 1760 edge letter pairs -- but if you pick a fixed buffer the number drops to 378 corner letter pairs and 440 edges letter pairs. Acquiring 818 algorithms is achievable, since most follow common patterns.

Still I find the TuRBo-like approach more achievable, or easier to acquire. Once I pick a target algorithm, I can spend much more time to optimize it or learn a fingering for it. Daily practice brings it to muscle memory within a week. The problem of mis-identifying reversed algorithms can be alleviated somewhat by learning slightly different reversed-direction algorithms, say a face-turn away.

My original modification of TuRBo had seven corner algorithms that could be contorted to cover all 378 corner letter pairs -- however I found it easier to learn additional algorithms than to master all of the contortion types. I have recently settled on 20 corner algorithms and two very simple setup types to cover every letter pair. The situation for the edges is similar.

I am working on a computer program that generates the setup moves for a set of letter pairs for any desired buffer, showing how it covers every letter-pair target off that buffer. Internally, all 2769 possible edge and corner letter pairs are generated by following the BH patterns. A letter pair set is entered, and the setup moves are calculated. A score is generated comparing the extra moves for every letter pair compared to the optimal BH. I had this ability for a few years, but currently I am re-engineering the program to support any letter system, and any reading orientation.

With the ability to generate such a list, a core set of algorithms can be selected and practiced with "under the table" solves.


----------



## h2f (Jul 27, 2016)

Turbo is not against BH or 3style - it's a half step to BH.


----------



## Berd (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm still looking for an explanation of Turbo corners, BH/3style is too intimidating for me right now!


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 28, 2016)

Yep.

As you said TuRBo is easier to learn but BH/3style/commutators (whatever you want to call it. Same thing really.) is faster in the end if you take the time to learn it properly...


----------



## h2f (Jul 28, 2016)

Berd said:


> I'm still looking for an explanation of Turbo corners, BH/3style is too intimidating for me right now!



I didnt use Turbo for corners but the idea is the same as for the edges. I think this viedo shows something equal to Turbo for corners.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 29, 2016)

Berd said:


> I'm still looking for an explanation of Turbo corners, BH/3style is too intimidating for me right now!


TuRBo edges with 3-stlye corners isnt too big of a step! Come on berd, dont be lazy.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 29, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> TuRBo edges with 3-stlye corners isnt too big of a step! Come on berd, dont be lazy.


Do you think it's worth going to that from OP+M2?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 29, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Do you think it's worth going to that from OP+M2?


No, go to M2/3style. Not worth switching from M2 to TuRBo. Learn some advanced M2 instead.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 29, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Do you think it's worth going to that from OP+M2?


No. The only reason i said turbo edges is because i assumed thats what berd was already using.


----------



## Berd (Jul 31, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> No. The only reason i said turbo edges is because i assumed thats what berd was already using.


Advanced M2 master race!


----------

